
A browser-based front end/gui for GDB - ingve
https://github.com/cs01/gdbgui/#a-browser-based-frontendgui-for-gdb
======
billconan
I have been searching for something like this.

Microsoft's vscode is close, but what I really need is a ui with remote
debugging capability.

not sure if this one can do it?

~~~
billconan
nvm, I don't need remote debugger with this. This is web based, it launches a
little web service. I can run the service on the remote system. This is as
good as remote debugging!

really cool!

------
giantahead
Very good idea! Will try it over the weekend, hope the implementation is
sound, too.

